# Got Medical and PCC for 190 visa



## miteshtrivedi (Oct 8, 2013)

I have got PCC and Medical for 190 Visa. How much time still left for visa stamping.

Once i get visa then within how many days should i reach australia.

Please help me out..

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Mitesh Trivedi


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

no one can give you an answer on it...as it might depend on your particular situation. if you are for 190 visa you might have to wait some 2 months from time completition of pcc and medical, but then again it can be more than that


----------



## kejal22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> no one can give you an answer on it...as it might depend on your particular situation. if you are for 190 visa you might have to wait some 2 months from time completition of pcc and medical, but then again it can be more than that


Hi Der,
Even I m in same situation,my Pcc and medical r submitted on 6 Sep but yet we haven't got our grant nor our co replied,my visa r also 190
How much more time it will take or generally how much time 190 visa takes after submission of docs
Pl reply
Thanks


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

miteshtrivedi said:


> I have got PCC and Medical for 190 Visa. How much time still left for visa stamping.
> 
> Once i get visa then within how many days should i reach australia.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't take much time after submission of Medical/PCC..may be within 1-2 months time

but yes if medicals are referred then it may take more time. 

for some people medical are referred for which they want to review further other if no referred is required it wouldn't take much time.

And for 2nd question. Once you granted a visa. it depends on your medical request/submission. It is usually 10-12 months period from the medical request/submission date. Means when you are doing your medical. So you would have 10-12 months time to make your first entry unless you medicals are referred because then it would take little longer in granting the visa.

to Summarize..First Entry last date depends usually on when medicals are done..not the granting date. usually 12 months from medical done date.

Like my medical was done on 12 Sep-13 and my initial entry is 19 Aug..almost 11 months.


----------



## kejal22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> no one can give you an answer on it...as it might depend on your particular situation. if you are for 190 visa you might have to wait some 2 months from time completition of pcc and medical, but then again it can be more than that


Hi Der,
Even I m in same situation,my Pcc and medical r submitted on 6 Sep but yet we haven't got our grant nor our co replied,my visa r also 190
How much more time it will take or generally how much time 190 visa takes after submission of docs
Pl reply
Thanks


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Processing times do differ from case to case, though DIBP says that it should not take more than 6 months from the allocation of CO. Though I have heard that most people get a grant within weeks of providing all documentation to their CO. 

And about the referral of medical tests, I have read that for some high-risk countries, all the medical tests of applicants from there are referred. Mine was also referred, but it only took one day for it to be cleared.


----------

